# new job what present to buy



## blueshoes (3 Feb 2006)

hi my friend has got a new job shes been looking for ages so i want to buy her something dont know what to buy though anyone any ideas?


----------



## ninsaga (3 Feb 2006)

...is dis de new ting now is it? buying presents when someone gets a job......


----------



## ice (3 Feb 2006)

you could get her something work related like a nice pen, calculator etc if its an office job...what about a basket you've made up yourself with a small bottle of champagne, chocolates, nice bubble bath (for the end of a hard first week )or maybe take her out for a meal to celebrate....?


----------



## blueshoes (3 Feb 2006)

thanxice i like the basket idea, and ninsaga i dont know i just thought i would get her something as she hasnt been working in the last 2years and she might be nervous you know. have you never seen the cards gud luck in your new job? maybe you dont work. thanks again ice


----------



## ClubMan (3 Feb 2006)

An ironing board?


----------



## ice (3 Feb 2006)

I think its a really nice thing to do for someone blueshoes.....I am sure your friend will be thrilled with the gesture.....the world would be a better place if we were all kinder to one another...thoughtful things like that can really make someones day. You sound like a good friend to have


----------



## gnubbit (3 Feb 2006)

I think that's a lovely idea.  I'm not sure how much you were thinking of spending.  Maybe a voucher for somewhere like Nue Blue Eriu or her favourite hair salon?  Going back to work after a long gap must be daunting and feeling that you look fabulous might be a confidence booster.http://www.nueblueriu.com/


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Feb 2006)

"an ironing board"

What's an ironing board got to do with a new job or is it just your old reliable fallback?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Feb 2006)

For all I know about _blueshoes' _friend she might well need/want an ironing board. They're very handy.


----------



## Berlin (4 Feb 2006)

I agree with Clubman. I find the ironing board great for pretending to surf.


----------



## ninsaga (4 Feb 2006)

...well I suppose it does make sense....she won't wanna go to work on the first day with a wrinkely blouse now would she....first day impressions and all that lark....


----------



## Carpenter (14 Feb 2006)

How about a nice set of "jazzy number plates", guaranteed to get you noticed


----------



## Lauren (14 Feb 2006)

How about an L plate for their car in green rather than the standard red? Thats kinda jazzy too?!


----------



## Thrifty (14 Feb 2006)

I know its not as exciting as an ironing board or green L plates but if shes in an office what about a plant in a nice pot. if she kills off the plant as i do she can use the pot for her pencils.


----------



## Purple (14 Feb 2006)

How about one of those "You don't have to be mad to work here, but it helps" stickers. You could stick it in as a hidden extra when you wrap the Ironing board...


----------



## Gordanus (16 Feb 2006)

Set the ironing board up in the office.  Then, when anyone asks you to do a job, lie on top of it on your front, stick your arms out and say "wadda think I am?  Superman?"  Always works for me


----------



## Sherman (16 Feb 2006)

Perhaps a copy of dis


----------



## Murt10 (16 Feb 2006)

Thrifty said:
			
		

> I know its not as exciting as an ironing board or green L plates but if shes in an office what about a plant in a nice pot. if she kills off the plant as i do she can use the pot for her pencils.





Don't know about potted plants not being exciting. I think this plant looks lovely and would be sure to get her noticed.

[broken link removed]

Murt


----------



## ClubMan (16 Feb 2006)

So what did you get her in the end?


----------



## icantbelieve (16 Feb 2006)

How about a clipboard so that in the first few weeks while she is finding her feet and has little to do she can walk around familiarising herself with her new workplace while looking busy at the same time.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Feb 2006)

Do you know anyone can have an ordinary ironing board but very few have [broken link removed] type  

She might also use/need one of [broken link removed].


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 Feb 2006)

sueellen, maybe you'd clarify whether you have any connection with/ interest in the [broken link removed] or eBay?


----------



## blueshoes (17 Feb 2006)

hi eveyone well i got her big bright pink reg plates. You should see them there so jazzy!! 

 No I didnt (Couldm't have her driving round with more jazzed up plates than me!!!), I got her an alarm clock (she's not an early morning person), a pen which has a clock on it(boring, but at least she'll know when its break time) and a bubble bath set thing with cream and stuff.

She likes the job aswell so im real happy for her because she has being looking for ages and had being to tons of interviews. Thanks a mill for all the ideas


----------



## ClubMan (17 Feb 2006)

Can somebody translate that into _English _please?


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 Feb 2006)

Ah, now, ClubMan...

(blueshoes, I don't suppose your friend's new job is as an English teacher..?)


----------



## ninsaga (17 Feb 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Can somebody translate that into _English _please?




..yes of course..... it really means that the ironing board idea sucked.....


----------



## Carpenter (17 Feb 2006)

...and the "jazzy plates" are here to stay, so there stupid!


----------

